# I retired today



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

After 45 years of working, it's time...

I will miss some of my co-workers. 
I will miss the free entertainment of working in a mental hospital.
I will miss all the cool tools and machinery available to me for prop building.
I will miss the many productive dumpster dives for prop materials.
I will miss riding past the Budweiser brewery on my motorcycle at 5 AM and the smell of yeast being added to the brew.

I will not miss some of my co-workers.
I will not miss the reality of working in a mental hospital.
I will not miss the 50 mile commute through insane traffic.
I will not the 4 AM alarm clock.
I will not miss the physical stress of my job.

I am looking forward to sleeping in till 6 AM every day.
I am looking forward to having all the time I want for Halloween.
I am looking forward to more travel.
I am looking forward to senior discounts.
I am looking forward to spending more time with my wife, who I love more than life.

And which will I do first?
I'm going to Disneyland!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

very well said


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Spook, may you have MANY years of happiness ahead of you!!!!

Congrats!!!!!!!

Now don't waste your time, get started on some props!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Awesome man. Take time and enjoy retirement for me, too- because I'll have to keep working til the day I die.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Good Luck man. Enjoy the rest.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Congrads! Enjoy your time.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Awsome Now its time for you. And good luck lord knows if I dont change I will work untill I croak.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Congrats! I have hmmm 27 more years to go thats only 594 more weeks to go! Enjoy your retirement for me too!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Congrats on what I hope to be able to do one day.
Enjoy ur retirement and the things u always never had time for.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Congrats Spook!...Now go finish up "our" Count Jackula


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

My I say its about time,lol 

Congrats Spook We All would Love to be able to do what You have done, Retire before we retire Have fun for us all.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well, how does it feel today?


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

Congratulations on your retirement. You sound like a wonderful person. May you have many, many years of blissful happiness with your wife and your Halloween obsession!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

CONGRATS POPS!!! You certainly deserve it. I hope you have a great time in Disneyland. One of my mothers best friends just retired yesterday also. She was at our arsenal for 35 years. She's stoked too.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Congrats Spook...
at least you have a great hobby to keep you active !!!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Thank you all for the warm wishes. The feeling of relief is almost euphoric. Now I will have the time to do some of the things I've wanted to do for a long time, like becomming a post whore on the forums, one of my grandest aspirations.
Thank you again to all my friends here...


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Woohoo! Congrats!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Congratulations. Enjoy your retirement. Now you'll have time to travel the country to meet us all!!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

trishaanne said:


> Now you'll have time to travel the country to meet us all!!


I was kind of hoping you'd all come to Transworld in Las Vegas in March, It would really save me a bunch of gas! LOL


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

Disney world!!! Make sure you are going after the haunted mansion re opens!!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

And now, after decades of BS and toil, the fun begins. Enjoy!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Congratulations to you Spook! At the rate I'm going, retirement doesn't look possible, so live it up for me to, lol.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Congrats to your retirement Spookineer!!!! Now, where is that list of household chores you need to do!!!!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Have all the fun you can. 

Congratulations on your retirement.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Congratulations!

This is just the beginning.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Spook,
I'll meet up with you at Transworld
Its in my own backyard this year


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Looking forward to it Wyatt


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Spookineer said:


> Thank you all for the warm wishes. The feeling of relief is almost euphoric. Now I will have the time to do some of the things I've wanted to do for a long time, like becomming a post whore on the forums, one of my grandest aspirations.
> Thank you again to all my friends here...


Only 939 more posts to go Spook! You should have that finished by the end of the week now that you are retired! LOL
Congrats on a wonderful new chapter in your life!!!!


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

Wonderful! Congrats! 
Many always say they never really retire....just retire from their job.
Have a fun filled retirement!


----------



## Paranormal Media (Sep 20, 2007)

Congrats Spook!!


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

Lucky...I wont retire untill.......umm....ohhhh....


----------

